

Simple Vanilla Liquid Nitrogen Ice Cream - eru
http://www.polsci.wvu.edu/Henry/Icecream/Icecream.html

======
timcederman
I got to try this last week at our company Halloween party and the ice cream
that came out was pretty amazing (very creamy).

Also, it's really fun pouring liquid nitrogen into a bowl with a mixer and ice
cream batter.

------
tibbon
Jeff Potter did this at Barcamp Boston 2009 and it was pretty cool. Also
tasty!

------
chanux
Having a scoop of liquid N was one of "Hundred Things to do before you die"
items.

The book is from NewScientist. [http://www.amazon.com/100-Things-Before-Plus-
Afterwards/dp/1...](http://www.amazon.com/100-Things-Before-Plus-
Afterwards/dp/1861979258/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1257172121&sr=8-1-spell)

------
furyg3
I think this is how they make those "dippin' dots" ice cream (which i love oh
so much).

My guess would be that you would have to drizzle the (pretty watery) mixture
into a pool of liquid N. I guess it would just burn off after a while and
you'd have a nice treat.

Hmm... maybe I'll give it a try this weekend.

------
arvinjoar
We did this at my elementary school when I was a kid! (My teacher's husband
was some kind of a scientist who had access to liquid N)

------
arram
It turns out LN2 is cheap and easy to get, but a Dewar flask costs around
$400. I haven't been able to find a place to rent one.

~~~
Asmodeus
Ask for a thermos instead of a Dewar Flask. They're the exact same technology,
but the term 'Dewar Flask' implies a much higher grade.

Remember not to seal the thing airtight unless you're trying to build a bomb.

------
bh23ha
Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKY0orWnYfQ>

------
ryandvm
Liquid N is a little difficult to come by. I need a dry ice recipe...

